# Repentance Watson versus Boston



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 30, 2018)

There are two classic Puritan books on Biblical repentance: "Repentance: Turning from Sin to God" by Thomas Boston and "The Doctrine of Repentance" by Thomas Watson. Just curious - do you find one in particular more spiritually helpful?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2018)

Both are good; in my opinion, Watson is an easier read due to his writing style.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Von (Apr 30, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> Both are good; in my opinion, Watson is an easier read due to his writing style.


I agree with that...
I once worked through the Watson book together with some friends. Loved it, but....
A note of caution:
Watson gives a list of aspects of true repentance that he then deals with separately. This can easily end up as a checklist for someone (read: me) and lead to endless pouring over one's repentance because one or two of the boxes are not checked adequately.
He addresses this later in his book:


> *A Necessary Caution *
> For those who have solemnly repented of their sins, let me speak to them by way of caution. Though repentance is so necessary and excellent, as you have heard, take heed that you do not ascribe too much to repentance. The papists are guilty of a double error:
> 
> _They make repentance a sacrament. _
> ...


It would've saved me a lot of trouble had I read this in the beginning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jack K (Apr 30, 2018)

Watson, for sure. I will go so far as to guess that, per column inch, Watson's little book is the one Puritan work (excluding confessions) I most frequently consult.

Also, Von is right when he says it is good to heed Watson's own caution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 30, 2018)

Jack K said:


> Watson, for sure


Just to clarify - have you compared it to Boston?

I noticed Boston's work is double the size so assumed it would have fuller coverage.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 30, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Just to clarify - have you compared it to Boston?
> 
> I noticed Boston's work is double the size so assumed it would have fuller coverage.



Yes. I'm glad to say that for once in the history of the Puritan Board, I've actually read_ both_ books being discussed. Or at least, I've tried to. I'm not certain I finished Boston's treatment. I'm pretty sure I skimmed parts.

Boston probably is more thorough. But obviously, I found Watson more memorable.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Von (May 1, 2018)

Just for interest sake: Boston was involved with the Marrow Controversy, which, amongst other things, dealt with the issue of "preparationism". He might be the 'healthiest' in his view of repentance.


----------

